# Best way to strap down a bike in the back of a truck?



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok I'm going to be getting my 2007 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert pretty soon, the dealer is a little over 1 hour away, the bike is going to be brought home in the bed of an 06 Dodge RAM 1500 Quad Cab, how should I strap it down so I don't damage the bike or risk it falling over, I woudn't wanna scratch my baby.


----------



## jb8483 (Jun 22, 2006)

a friend of mine took a 2x4, drilled a fork mount into it and then put it between his tailbed. works great. I wouldn't think just laying down in there would hurt it that much.


----------



## BigSy (Aug 1, 2006)

*Soft strap*

I put these around my steering stem and then use normal tiedowns. Works perfect.

https://www.motorcycleramps.com/soft_loops.jpg


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Simple tie downs work perfectly. Stand the bike up in the center of the bed and strap a tie down from the front corners of the bed to the handle bars. Done. If you are really paranoid its going to fall over get yourself a moving blanket or a comforter and lay it down on the bed and lay your bike on that. If you are more paranoid wrap the bike like a mummy in blankets. I use tie downs for up to 3 bikes in the bed of my Tundra and none of them touch each other and never once even through mild offroading have the tie downs come loose. I would recommend a good ratcheting tie down over a pull tight.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

If it is your truck, buy a Instagator. I seen'em for as cheap as $70.
If it is not your truck, blankey with bike on top is pretty darn safe


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> If it is your truck, buy a Instagator. I seen'em for as cheap as $70.
> If it is not your truck, blankey with bike on top is pretty darn safe


If you dont mind me asking where have you seen them cheap?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

it was here - http://www.orsracksdirect.com/sportworks-bike-racks.html
It might have been the "best price program" or returned merch or somehting, but I posted a link to the same retailer last week for that 68ish price.
Good luck - i have seen them in action, and it was stupid simple.


----------



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

It's my dads truck


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> If it is your truck, buy a Instagator. I seen'em for as cheap as $70.


Yeah, the Instagator is nice. It holds your bike securely, yet takes only seconds to load and unload the bike. The rack has some straps which fit in between the bed and tailgate, so there's no need for drilling the truck bed.

The only downside to this rack is that it provides no way of locking the bike. If this is important, a cable could be used to secure the bike attach to the hitch, bumper, or locking anchor in the bed.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

RTTR,

Where have you found a 07 Expert for sale? I would like one but my LBS says it may be as late as November before they can get them.

You are a lucky dog,

Beanman


----------



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

I never said I got it yet, I'm still waiting for them to arrive, My dealer said the beginning of September...

And here is a picture of one at a dealer. So dealers must be getting them. (taken by mtb_biker)


----------



## tonys102 (Oct 22, 2005)

I use a Saris Cool rack in the back of my truck, you can mount as many fork mounts as you like (I have 4 usually) and you can get wheel racks and locks to suit all.... 

If you don't have that, then a nice picnic blanket or something would suffice, but I would use an elastic tie down to stop the bike from moving around too much!


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Rachet tie downs. Cheap and secure.


----------

